
Spreadsheet coding error in widely cited economic analysis - twakefield
http://www.nextnewdeal.net/rortybomb/researchers-finally-replicated-reinhart-rogoff-and-there-are-serious-problems#.UW14rDQo2L4.twitter
======
ColinWright
Discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5559281>

Currently #2 on the front page.

